# Junkers Ju88D-3 Aufklärungsgruppe (F)/22



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2014)

pictures 1-4 Eichwalde/Labiau May/June 1941, picture 5 Dno probably 1943 note Glycol marking 60/40 on engine cowling right hand


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2014)

Would be a perfect series of pics if it weren't for the scrubbed out swastika. Thanks for your recent series of posts. Interesting stuff.


----------

